# These heated glass igloos are the perfect place to witness the Northern Lights



## Matt Derrick

https://roadtrippers.com/blog/these...-perfect-place-to-witness-the-northern-lights
*These heated glass igloos are the perfect place to witness the Northern Lights*











Greg Newkirk
12 December, 2014
Located in the Arctic Circle, Finland’s Hotel Kakslauttanen offers the unique opportunity to spend the night cozied in a heated igloo. But the best part? The igloo’s glass ceiling is specially designed to provide an incredible view of the beautiful Northern Lights.





The work that went into creating the resort, the first of its kind, took years of research and development. Much like sitting in a car with the heat cranked in the dead of winter, any normal glass igloo would simply fog over, ruining a stunning view. Hotel Kakslauttanen dove in and solved this problem by developing special thermal glass that stays crystal clear when when the outside temperature drops below -30°C.


In addition to providing what is, arguably, the best view of any hotel ever, each igloo comes equipped with luxury beds and a hot sauna. Need to wake up quickly? They have pre-cut holes into the icy pond right outside your door.


----------



## Tude

Nooky time would not be quite a private time  - those are awesome - I was thinking you would be posting some of those buildings they make of ice - includes ice bedrooms, ice bars - with glasses made of ice.


----------



## Odin

Tude said:


> Nooky time would not be quite a private time



Naww.... I've been in a Cadillac before, on a chill night windows fog up fast. ::cigar::

...
..
.

These would be better* if they were real igloos... but with ice block sections for opaque strange light transparency. :: 

*step out for aurora


----------



## Tude

Odin said:


> Naww.... I've been in a Cadillac before, on a chill night windows fog up fast. ::cigar::
> 
> 
> These would be better* if they were real igloos... but with ice block sections for opaque strange light transparency. ::
> 
> *step out for aurora



LOL so did my little nisson.


----------



## Art101

Wow Wants go and just watch the northern lights and lay about why waste the view with sqaulking and flailing about! Beside I already got the speech about wasting time and money on frivalous things.Finland is on my bucket list for sure as is the new Viking worship center in Iceland.


----------

